# Bullying Cats



## Yido's mom (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello,
Im a desperate parent of a cat that is being bullied. It may sound crazy but I feel like everytime I'm letting him out I am sending him to school to be bullied.
We moved into our house 2 months ago and Yido coped fine with the move and loves the new big back garden as he is such an outdoor cat. These past couple of weeks we have been woken in the night to hear him squeeling and when we have got up to let him in horrible black bully cat has tried to follow. The bully then proceeds to hiss at him through the window.

Yido is clearly petrified and today was the last straw, he came back bleeding with cuts to his head and ear!We have started to keep him in at night and are going to install a cat flap at the weekend. I really don't feel I can keep him in all the time he's a young cat and a freespirit.

If anyone has any suggestions I would be most grateful.

Thank you[/FONT]


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

When you get the flap can you keep him in at night? Will you be getting a magnetic type catflap? Make sure any collar is quick releasing. 

There are flaps that work on the microchip if your cat is chipped but these are quite expensive. 



If you see bully cat then a water pistol may come in handy for squirting at it.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

if he has a litter box inside sprinkle his dirty litter all over the perimeter of your house every time you clean the box for about a month. that way the bullies will smell his scent and he will defend his area and not be run off.


----------



## vinny (Oct 13, 2008)

Now I don't like that at all! I will say again. RED RIDER! If thats too much for ya. Pepper spray. Take care of your own!

Vinny


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Yido's mum I agree with both ET and Janee's suggestion of a water pistolHope you find a solution for Yido soon,poor lad


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi Yido's mum. Sorry to hear you're being troubled by a bully cat. We had one when we moved here - a big ginger tom! We sprinkled pepper ( just ordinary white pepper) on the windowsills and the paths round the house and squirted him with a water pistol if he came too near. He used to lurk in the field behind our house but he ran away if we went out and yelled at him. I do admit to thowing stuff occasionally (an empty champagne bottle once! - missed fortunatley) 
He's still around - we've lived here for nearly nine years now - but he doesn't trouble us anymore.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

i know it's obviously the more expensive option but there's always cat proof fencing your garden xx

it's just cos there's another cat that this big bully cat is fighting to say it's all his territory x

next doors cat bothers my lot still as he hates the fact that we moved in, i put up cat proof fencing and my garden isn't "his territory" anymore -BUT he cannot get near the cats to do anything about it  and he's backing off now cos he knows when i see him that he gets a bucket of water thrown his way (the spray he just laughed at i swear!!)


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

we had a similar thing last year with our 12 year old girl moggy when we moved and we had this massive black bully cat that would growl at the catflap at night!!  i honestly thought it was a dog the first time i saw it as it is massive!

we have always kept her in at night anyway with us, but we do have a cat flap for in the day. i just made sure i did like the others and scared the bully with water every time i saw it - a water pistol didnt work so i kept a big jug of water near the back door and just chucked it at it when i saw it and made load of noise.

after about a week or so it stopped coming over.

now we see it sometimes hanging around on the shed in our neighbours garden at the end of our back garden and it watches us, but it doesnt attempt to come in


----------

